# Photoshop kaufen



## robat2oo6 (16. Mai 2009)

Hi,

mein Anliegen:

Ich möchte mir Photoshop CS 4 kaufen und für kommerzielle nutzen.
Gewerbe hab ich schon angemeldet.
Meine Frage ist - es gibt ja eine A*dobe Education Box*! die bedeutend billiger ist als das richtige CS 4. 
Wo ist der unterschied zu teuren Version?
Darf /Kann die  Education Box angenohmen ein normaler Student der Maschienenbau studiert, für mich kaufen?
Weil ich werd sie nicht bekommen als normaler Lehrling, der Lagerlogistik lernt?

MfG

robin


----------



## ink (16. Mai 2009)

Moin
Der Unterschied ist der dass Studenten eben wenig Kohle haben.
Und sich den Nachwuchs ranzüchten ist ja ne gewohnte Masche 

Und Nein!
Die Lizenzbedingungen sollten doch klar sein oder?

mfg


----------



## robat2oo6 (17. Mai 2009)

aber könnte er das theoreitsch kaufen?


----------



## hammet (17. Mai 2009)

Kaufen darf der Student es, aber es an dich weitergeben ist eben nicht erlaubt.


----------



## ink (17. Mai 2009)

Naja, worauf die Frage im Endeffekt abzielt ist doch klar oder?

mfg


----------



## darkframe (18. Mai 2009)

robat2oo6 hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte mir Photoshop CS 4 kaufen und für kommerzielle nutzen.
> Gewerbe hab ich schon angemeldet.
> Meine Frage ist - es gibt ja eine A*dobe Education Box*! die bedeutend billiger ist als das richtige CS 4.
> Wo ist der unterschied zu teuren Version?


zuerst muss man mal zwischen der Studentenversion und der Educationversion unterscheiden. Letztere erhalten beispielsweise nur Lehrer oder Bildungseinrichtungen. Genaueres steht übrigens hier.

Der Unterschied zu einer "normalen" Vollversion ist, dass Du die Studentenversion *nicht kommerziell* nutzen darfst. Daher kannst Du das mit der Studentenversion sowieso vergessen. Wie das mit der Educationversion ist, weiß ich nicht sicher, meine aber, dass da das gleiche gilt. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle, da auch diese Version nicht weitergegeben werden darf.

Du kannst Dir das Programm aber völlig legal in England kaufen. Durch den z.Zt. günstigen Umtauschkurs sparst Du dabei ordentlich. USA-Lizenzen gehen angeblich bei uns nicht, aber da könnte man ja erst einmal den Adobe-Support fragen.

Beispiel: Photoshop CS4 Extended bei einem deutschen Anbieter z.Zt. 1348,95€, bei einem Onlinehändler in UK 599,95£, also etwa 675,80€ (die Quellen nenne ich mal nicht, will ja keine Schleichwerbung machen, Google hilft). Hinzu kommt noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Versandkosten. Das waren bei meiner CS4 Production Premium (929,95£ = 1050,06€) 22,-€ für die Steuer. Versandkosten weiß ich nicht mehr...

Du bekommst damit aber "nur" eine englischsprachige Version, die man allerdings nach etwa 3 Monaten gegen 9,95€ einmalig in eine deutsche Version umwandeln kann (laut Aussage Adobe Support).


----------



## port29 (18. Mai 2009)

Streng genommen ist es unerheblich, ob du mit einer illegal heruntergeladenen Version die kommerziellen Arbeiten erstellst oder mit einer Studentenversion.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Mai 2009)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> USA-Lizenzen gehen angeblich bei uns nicht, aber da könnte man ja erst einmal den Adobe-Support fragen.



Die USA-Lizenz geht auch hierzulande ohne Murren, wie man übrigens auch bei meinem kürzlichen Live-Workshop gut beobachten konnte. Das war nämlich die US Version. Allerdings muss man damit rechnen, dass es dann schwierig wird, die US-englische Version hierzulande irgendwann auf eine Folgeversion upzugraden, was ja üblicherweise irgendwann gerne mal gemacht wird.

Grundsätzlich kann (und muss) man aber sagen, dass man (im Vergleich zu den Einzelpreisen) deutlich günstiger wegkommt, wenn man eine der Suiten kauft. Natürlich nur, wenn man mit dem Inhalt der jeweiligen Suite auch was anfangen kann.

Im übrigen kann man auch ein wenig Geld sparen, indem man sich genau informiert und überlegt, ob man wirklich die Extended Version braucht. Nicht jeder ist auf die zusätzlichen Features wirklich angewiesen.

Und last but not least gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, irgendwo eine ältere (und upgradefähige) Version zu erwerben und dann nur noch den Upgradepreis auf die gewünschte CS4 Version zu kaufen. Auch damit kann man deutlich günstiger wegkommen. Allerdings ist da Vorsicht angebracht, weil viele Angebote z.B. bei ebay alles andere als legale Versionen sind.
Aber um dir mal ein konkretes Beispiel dafür zu liefern:
Bei digitalschnitt.de bekommt man z.B. die CS4 Production Premium Suite für "nur" 1.699 Euro, weil man dort eine ältere Premiere Version erwirbt plus das Upgrade auf die Production Premium Suite.
Also, wenn du Photoshop Extended haben willst und auch ein Interesse an Videobearbeitung, Flash und oder Illustrator hast, dann wäre das ein riesen Deal.

Gibt bestimmt noch andere Anbieter, die solche Upsell-Angebote haben. Muss man sich einfach mal ein wenig umschauen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ein Grund sich die US-Verion nicht zu kaufen ist das man man in Deutschland dafür sehr warscheinlich keinen Support erhält. Autodesk handhabt das so.

Das Argument das man die Studentenversion nicht kommerziell verwenden darf stimmt so nicht:
Bei Allmax zum Beispiel kann man auch die Education version kaufen welche kommerziel verwendet werden darf.
Und die CS3 war auch erlaubt gewesen, zumindest wenn man sich die über Allmax gekauft hat.

Die Studentenversion kannst du aber normalerweise auch als Auszubildender kaufen. Ich hatte damals jedenfalls keine Probleme.
Ob die das bei deiner Ausbildung, Fachfremd jedoch zulassen weiß ich nicht.

Aber die günstigste und Stressfreiste Variante is tdie von Martin.
Mein Vater hat so z.B Acrobat Professional 8 zum Preis von 80 Euro über Ebay bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## darkframe (20. Mai 2009)

Hi,


DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Das Argument das man die Studentenversion nicht kommerziell verwenden darf stimmt so nicht:
> Bei Allmax zum Beispiel kann man auch die Education version kaufen welche kommerziel verwendet werden darf.


Achtung! Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen der Student Edition und der Education Version (letztere ist auch teurer als eine Studentenlizenz). Die Student Edition darf nicht kommerziell verwendet werden (siehe z.B. hier im Abschnitt Lizenzmodell). Für die Education Version (= Schulversion) gilt das aber offensichtlich tatsächlich nicht.

Auf der oben verlinkten Adobe-Seite ist das ein wenig umständlicher ausgedrückt: "Student Edition-Produkte sind nur für die Anwendung auf Heimcomputern gedacht und können nicht auf institutionellen oder kommerziellen Computern installiert bzw. verwendet werden."

Naja, installiert werden "können" die wohl schon, aber "dürfen" sollen sie wohl nicht. Im Zweifelsfall: Einfach beim Adobe-Support erkundigen.


----------



## Gast170816 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

eine ähnliche Frage bei mir...wo kann ich eigentlich ALTE - kommerzielle Versionen - kaufen? Online bei Adobe natürlich nicht, aber irgendwie lässt sich auch kein Softwareversand ergoogeln, der da was hat...ich dachte, irgendwo haben die Händler doch bestimmt noch alte originalverpackte Pakete, die damals nicht weggegangen sind? Oder müssen die Restmengen wieder zurück an Adobe geben (damit DIE eben wiederum ein Geschäft mit nur neuen aktuellen Versionen machen können)?

Ich war auch schon manchmal kurz davor was von eBay zu kaufen, aber irgendwie ist mir das doch zu heikel. Würde es also lieber brav im Laden kaufen, aber eben ne günstigere Vorgängerversion.

Gibt's das irgendwo oder bin ich gezwungen an Neuware ausschließlich die aktuelle Version kaufen zu müssen?


----------



## port29 (18. Juli 2012)

Fantasmo hat gesagt.:


> Gibt's das irgendwo oder bin ich gezwungen an Neuware ausschließlich die aktuelle Version kaufen zu müssen?



Also bei Adobe war es bisher "immer" so, dass du bei Ankündigung einer neuen Version die neue Version gratis bekommst, wenn du die alte kaufst. Ich weiß nicht, ob das jetzt klargeworden ist. Adobe hat heute CS6 angekündigt. Wenn ich heute CS5.5 kaufen würde, würde ich CS6 automatisch gratis bekommen. Deshalb wird es ein Problem sein, eine neue alte Version zu finden.

Aber vor einigen Tagen hat ja irgendein hohes Gericht entschieden, dass Software Lizenzen weiterverkauft werden können. Damit wird gebrauchte Software verkaufbar. Deshalb kann es sein, dass du in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen / Monaten eine ältere, gebrauchte Photoshop Lizenz bekommst.

LG, Dimitri


----------



## kalterjava (19. Juli 2012)

Hi Dimitr,

das was du schreibst versteh ich nicht ganz. Was hat dies mit dem Gerichtsurteil zu tun. Man kann doch schon von Anfang an seine Lizenz verkaufen bzw. über das Adobe-Formular transferieren - das ist nicht neu. Was nicht geht ist, wenn jmd. ein CS5 Update und eine CS2 Vollversion besitzt, dass er beide einzeln verkauft oder nur das Update CS5. Oder hat sich hier die Rechtssprechung geändert? Aktuell ist es so, dass die Lizenz für die im Bsp. genannte CS2 erlöschen ist und es nur noch die Lizenz CS5 gibt.

VG


----------



## Gast170816 (19. Juli 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten...naja ich dachte mir das so...ich kaufe mir - heute wo es CS6 gibt - CS4. Weil ich gern sparen möchte und auch nicht zwangsweise den ganzen nagelneuen Hightechkram brauche.

Ich dachte mir halt eine z.B. CS4 bekomme ich natürlich wesentlich günstiger als eine CS6.


----------



## port29 (19. Juli 2012)

kalterjava hat gesagt.:


> das was du schreibst versteh ich nicht ganz. Was hat dies mit dem Gerichtsurteil zu tun. Man kann doch schon von Anfang an seine Lizenz verkaufen bzw. über das Adobe-Formular transferieren - das ist nicht neu.



Hi,

Ich wusste nicht, dass Adobe den Weiterverkauf von Software erlaubt. Bisher wusste ich, dass es einen Rechtsstreit zwischen Oracle und UsedSoft gab, weil Oracle den weiterverkauf per Lizenzvertrag verboten hat. Ebenso weiß ich, dass Microsoft vor nicht all zu langer Zeit einige E-Bay Verkäufer abgemehnt hat, weil diese gebrauchte Lizenzen verkauft haben - und das gewerblich.

In dem aktuellen EuGH Urteil vom 03.07.2012 hat das Gericht nun festgestellt, dass gebrauchte Software(-Lizenzen) weiterverkauft werden darf/dürfen.


----------



## chmee (15. März 2013)

..weil dieser Thread ausgegraben wurde.. Es geht momentan eh kaum billiger als sich für ein digitales Abo einzuschreiben. Immer UpToDate kostet zB Photoshop (25Eur/Monat) ~300Eur/Jahr.

mfg chmee


----------

